

Xkcd style graphs in Matlab - pykello
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12701841/xkcd-style-graphs-in-matlab

======
michaelkscott
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4618374>

------
D3
Imagine if all those hours were spent on something constructive.

